# Schwertgriff Wo?



## Wolf-Link (2. Januar 2010)

Sagt mir wo habt ihr den Schwertgriff sehen droppen bei mir auf realm wurde es bisher nur in grube gedroppt sagen alle ich frag mich daher ob es nur grube oder die anderen inis gibt. 

Thx für Antworten in voraus


----------



## baumthekaito (2. Januar 2010)

fehlt nirgends


----------



## dwarf303 (2. Januar 2010)

bin fast jeden tag in den 3 neuen inzen und noch nich ein mal gedropt -.-


----------



## Ykkandil (2. Januar 2010)

Die droppen in Hero den drei neuen inis bei den bossen zu irgend was um die 1%


----------



## Shocknorris (2. Januar 2010)

Gesehen in Grube & Schmiede


----------



## Anburak-G (2. Januar 2010)

Seelenschmiede.

Erster Tag, erste Inni, erster Mop....

Kumpel bekommen, seid dem nie wieder gesehen^^


----------



## xxhajoxx (3. Januar 2010)

noch nie...


----------



## Legelion (3. Januar 2010)

Bei der Abstimmung würde auch fehlen: In allen dreien. Hab den mit DK in HdR und mit Dudu in Grube bekommen. In Seelenschmiede ist der auch schon gedroppt, als ich dabei war.

In HdR war's der erste Boss und in Grube sogar beim Trash.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2010)

Da Umfrage falsch gestellt wurde, kann man keine Aussagekräftige Antwort geben. Nächstes mal besser überlegen, beim erstellen einer Umfrage.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2010)

Einmal, Seelenschmiede, erste Trashgrp, danach nie wieder gesehen^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (3. Januar 2010)

1. run Seelenschmiede hero 1.mobgrp nach dem 1.boss und ich hab ihn bekommen^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Januar 2010)

überall...


----------



## Düstermond (3. Januar 2010)

Einmal gesehen in der Seelenschmiede.


----------



## TheGui (3. Januar 2010)

erster tag, 3x gedropt! danach nie wider gesehen xD


----------



## yaime (3. Januar 2010)

den ersten griff am ersten patchtag mitn druid in grube bekommen und den zweiten griff mitn priest vor ca 5 tagen in seelenschmiede bekommen jeweils im trash gedroped, und mitn dk auch schon in hallen der reflektionen nachm 1. boss in den trashwellen droppen sehen aber diesmal nicht gewonnen -.-


----------



## KInstinct (3. Januar 2010)

In jeder neuen Ini (HERO) kann der droppen und im AH für 40k G gibt es den auch.


----------



## Throgan (3. Januar 2010)

Hallen d.R. vorm "Drop-Nerf" in der Kiste, mein Schami hat sich gefreut =)


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

Beim ersten Run in der Seelenschmiede auf nh hab ich es droppen sehen. Erst mal dumm geguckt und da questgegenstand, haben alle Bedarf gerollt. Bekommen hats übrigens der unfähige Fury Warri, der sich hat durch die Ini ziehen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (3. Januar 2010)

vielleicht kannst du ja die Variante "Ich habe ihn nochnie droppen gesehen"hinzufügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnRoe (3. Januar 2010)

am besten droppt er meiner Meinung nach immer noch bei den Non-Elite Trashskeletten in Grube...

Droppte am ersten Tag beim ersten Run bei Bronjam in der Schmiede, dann Ewigkeiten nix mehr und vor ein paar tagen eben in Grube bei diesem Trash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Januar 2010)

Ich habe den Schwertgriff gestern Abend um halb 12 bekommen, ist bei der ersten Mob Welle auf HdR Hero gedroppt.


----------



## Odin245 (3. Januar 2010)

Also bei den  Antwort-Möglichkeiten fehlt mir noch: "Noch nie" - ich war schon diverse mal in den neuen Hero Inis - und hab das Teil noch nie droppen sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uomosato (3. Januar 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Die droppen in Hero den drei neuen inis bei den bossen zu irgend was um die 1%




sorry, aber schwachsinn die können bei jedem mob da drin droppen


----------



## LingLing85 (3. Januar 2010)

Hab es mit meiner Hexe gleich am Patchday bekommen, seitdem nur noch einmal in den Hallen droppen sehen. Selbst auch in den Hallen bekommen.


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass der Schwertgriff auf Non hero öfter droppt. Die meisten die ich kenne, haben den aus nen nh Ini


----------



## Chrila (3. Januar 2010)

so gut wie jeden tag mach ich alle 3 Inis und hab den noch nie dropen sehen


----------



## Haas3 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube langsaml müsste es jeder wissen der Schwertgriff hat in jeder der drei neuen Instanzen die selbe Droprate... und es ist wirklich einfach nur höllisches Glück wenn man einen hat... so wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simony (3. Januar 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Beim ersten Run in der Seelenschmiede auf nh hab ich es droppen sehen. Erst mal dumm geguckt und da questgegenstand, haben alle Bedarf gerollt. Bekommen hats übrigens der unfähige Fury Warri, der sich hat durch die Ini ziehen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher, dass das NH war?


----------



## Mehades76 (3. Januar 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich sein, dass der Schwertgriff auf Non hero öfter droppt. Die meisten die ich kenne, haben den aus nen nh Ini




Nein der Schwertgriff dropped nur auf Heroic. Bei non Hero instanzen dropped der nicht


----------



## Orgoron (3. Januar 2010)

Also soweit ich weiss kann der in den neuen Heros bei jedem Elitemob droppen.

Darüber das das Ding für jeden der vorhat ICC 10er zu gehen im Prinziep wertlos ist weils da nur so Waffen hagelt will ich jetzt nich lange reden.
 (hab schon 3 251er Waffen bekommen von dene ich eine leider dissen musste weil sie mir nichts gebracht hat und auch keinem anderen im Raid)

Hätte aber auch gerne mal die Questreihe gemacht weil ansonsten ja mit 3.3. keine neue Dailys und so gekommen sind, danke für die neue Dropprate fuck Blizz.


----------



## echterman (3. Januar 2010)

ich hab den griff am patchday in der grube hc droppen sehn und danach nie wieder. aber gildenmats haben den aus hdr hc und schmiede hc.
in nonhero hab ich den noch nie droppen sehn aber man kann die quest in den nonhero inis machen.


----------



## Kabamaan (3. Januar 2010)

Hab ihn einmal mit meinem Krieger in Grube bei so nem Castermob der die Skelette dabei hat droppen sehen.
War Tank...
2ter im würfeln 
irgendsoein unfähiger Pala hat ihn glaub ich bekommen...
2 min davor hab ich im Gildenchat geschrieben dass ich das Teil brauch
wie ich mich aufgeregt hab -.-
LG


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

Mehades76 schrieb:


> Nein der Schwertgriff dropped nur auf Heroic. Bei non Hero instanzen dropped der nicht



Das ist schonmal falsch, da er bei meinem ersten Seelenschmiede nh run gedroppt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@orgoron

Mir würde es viel mehr darum gehen meine Kriegskasse mit dem Teil ein bisschen aufzubessern. Werden ja horrende Summen für das Teil bezahlt


----------



## Davidor (3. Januar 2010)

Legelion schrieb:


> Bei der Abstimmung würde auch fehlen: In allen dreien. Hab den mit DK in HdR und mit Dudu in Grube bekommen. In Seelenschmiede ist der auch schon gedroppt, als ich dabei war.
> 
> In HdR war's der erste Boss und in Grube sogar beim Trash.



Wieso falsch gestellt? Klick halt alle 3 an.....

Bisher in HdR und Grube droppen sehen, leider nicht bekommen ;(


----------



## Seacore (3. Januar 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Die droppen in Hero den drei neuen inis bei den bossen zu irgend was um die 1%


falsch, auch beim Trash


----------



## Traklar (3. Januar 2010)

3x zum Patchday in allen 3 Instanzen (Droppchane war noch höher)
Mittlerweile 8x mit 1% Droppchance (wenn ich nicht irre 3x Schmiede 2x Grübe und die anderen 3 in HDR) alle sind aber nicht an mich gegangen.


----------



## Orgoron (3. Januar 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal falsch, da er bei meinem ersten Seelenschmiede nh run gedroppt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wär natürlich interessant zu wissen ob das vor oder nach dem Droppnerf war


----------



## Flennic (3. Januar 2010)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> am besten droppt er meiner Meinung nach immer noch bei den Non-Elite Trashskeletten in Grube...
> [...]



Tut mir Leid, aber du laberst einfach nur Mist:



> *16/12 Ramponierter Schwertgriff: Dropchance   16.12.2009 02:56:37 PST*
> 
> Wir möchten euch auf zwei Änderungen hinweisen, die wir an den gefrorenen Hallen in der Eiskronenzitadelle vorgenommen haben und die auf dem Feedback basieren, welches wir von Spielern erhalten haben. Diese Änderungen wurden per Hotfix durchgeführt.
> 
> ...



*Quelle:* _http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=11824376463&sid=3_




uomosato schrieb:


> sorry, aber schwachsinn die können bei jedem mob da drin droppen



Falsch, er kann nur auf heroisch und *nicht* von den Skeletten droppen!


Laut Arsenal droppt der Schwertgriff von vielen Gegnern mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit mit 1 - 2 %, Link kann ich bei Bedarf noch raussuchen.




> Sagt mir wo habt ihr den Schwertgriff sehen droppen bei mir auf realm wurde es bisher nur in grube gedroppt sagen alle ich frag mich daher ob es nur grube oder die anderen inis gibt.
> 
> Thx für Antworten in voraus



Lernt mal deutsche Grammatik (und Rechtschreibung) <.<
Es ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn man mal ein Satzzeichen vergisst, Wörter verdreht oder so, aber völlig zusammenhangslos muss nicht sein, das hier ist ja schließlich ein Forum, kein Chat...

@ Thread / Topic
Ich habe den Schwertgriff leider noch nirgendwo droppen sehen =(


----------



## Klappermann (3. Januar 2010)

Am ersten Tag mit meinen 3 chars reingegangen erster mob in seelenschmiede gedroppt 2ter boss in seelenschmiede auch. In grube is er 3 mal beim trash gedroppt und bei Ick. Hallen der Reflexion erster mob hat 2 griffe gedroppt (unglaublich oder?) dann noch einer bei Marwyn und einer Beim Lichking event. Heißt 10 mal droppen sehen keinen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war allerdings vor dem Droppnerf danach nurnoch so ca 1 mal gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Klapper


----------



## Nasiria (3. Januar 2010)

Also warum die meisten Leute den Griff nur in der Grube gesehen haben sollte mal ganz einfach sein: Es gibt einfach so dämlich viele Trashmobs da, die Anfangs alle das Ding droppen konnten. Zwar können die kleinen Skelette das jetzt nichtmehr droppen, allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dort doch noch am höchsten.


----------



## mh0 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub Seelen-schmiede  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## headache84 (3. Januar 2010)

Bei mir droppte er in der Grube.....

20 Minuten später war er im AH

weitere 20 Minuten später war ich 16.000 Gold reicher ^^


----------



## Tpohrl (3. Januar 2010)

Der dropt in allen 3 neuen Instanzen.., in der Seelenschmiede hab ich ihn gleich bei den ersten Mobgruppen gesehen, Grube schon 2x auf dem Weg der zum Tunnel führt und HdR bei den Mobs vorm 1. Boss.


----------



## Garnalem (3. Januar 2010)

Am ersten Tag hatte der Schwertgriff eine sehr hohe Droprate, worauf man sie am Tag danach drastisch gesenkt und danach wieder etwas erhöht hat. Also sind die Drops vom ersten Tag hier unwichtig. Ebenso konnten kleine Skelette am ersten Tag auch den Schwertgriff droppen, was gepatcht wurde. Denkt doch bitte mal erst nach, bevor ihr euren Senf dazu abgebt.

Ich hoffe, wenn ihr den Schwertgrifft schon bekommt und ins AH setzt, dass ihr wenigstens "Gier" gewählt habt.


----------



## Nebola (3. Januar 2010)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, wenn ihr den Schwertgrifft schon bekommt und ins AH setzt, dass ihr wenigstens "Gier" gewählt habt.



Hab ihn für 13k verkauft, und ich hab Bedarf gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (3. Januar 2010)

JohnRoe schrieb:


> am besten droppt er meiner Meinung nach immer noch bei den Non-Elite Trashskeletten in Grube...
> 
> Droppte am ersten Tag beim ersten Run bei Bronjam in der Schmiede, dann Ewigkeiten nix mehr und vor ein paar tagen eben in Grube bei diesem Trash
> 
> ...



Droppen sie leider nicht mehr :/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrila (3. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hab ihn für 13k verkauft, und ich hab Bedarf gewählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also sowas hasse ich. Wenn man schon bedarf würfelt dann auch nur weil man das braucht.


----------



## Rise Above (3. Januar 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Die droppen in Hero den drei neuen inis bei den bossen zu irgend was um die 1%



Falsch, die droppen beim Trash zu etwas unter 1%

Schon 3 mal droppen sehen und 1 mal gewonnen, 9999 Gold reicher ;-)


----------



## Palatschinkn (3. Januar 2010)

Zerbrecht euch nicht den Kopf über sowas. Es ist nur Virtuell und bringt euch im Leben null.


----------



## Nebola (3. Januar 2010)

Chrila schrieb:


> also sowas hasse ich. Wenn man schon bedarf würfelt dann auch nur weil man das braucht.



Ich brauch das Gold, ja.

Ich meine, als wenn da wirklich jmd Gier würfelt.


----------



## teroa (3. Januar 2010)

was alle den griff habe wollen ist doch eh nur ne 245 itemlv waffen soweit ich weiß...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (3. Januar 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> was alle den griff habe wollen ist doch eh nur ne 245 itemlv waffen soweit ich weiß...


item lvl 251


----------



## Struppistrap (3. Januar 2010)

Bei meinen ersten 4 HdR hero runs beim Trash jedes mal gedropt. Seitdem nicht mehr^^


----------



## Talin78 (4. Januar 2010)

Insgesamt 3x droppen sehen. 2 mal Schmiede und 1x Grube. Würfelte gestern Bedarf und bekam das Teil. Hatte es aber schon. Landete nicht im AH sondern gabs an nem Spieler der es wirklich brauchen konnte.


----------



## metera (4. Januar 2010)

Chrila schrieb:


> also sowas hasse ich. Wenn man schon bedarf würfelt dann auch nur weil man das braucht.



Naja wenn alle bedarf machen gibts bei sowas keine Probleme

edith: ziemlich oft drinn gewesen und nie droppen sehen^^


----------



## Annovella (4. Januar 2010)

Grube von Saron


----------



## Æxodus (4. Januar 2010)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Zerbrecht euch nicht den Kopf über sowas. Es ist nur Virtuell und bringt euch im Leben null.



Na endlich hats mal einer Verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thema

Habs noch nie dropen gesehen, und ich bin auch täglich in den 3 hc Inis drinne.
Tjo shit happenz

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Laxera (4. Januar 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> fehlt nirgends



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war in jeder der inis inzwischen mindestens 5 mal drin und: KEIN GRIFF (will den eig. haben, vor allem wegen der geilen quest)

mfg LAX
ps: wer das teil im AH verkauft, sorry wenn es hart klingt, aber der jenige ist ein Idiot (erstens: die questreihe ist toll und 2tens die waffe die raus kommt auch) vor allem wenn wer bedarf macht um es zu verkaufen, sollte ich das erfahren müsste ich wohl rufmord begehen und mich mit mage in alle hauptstädte porten und schreien was für ne linke type der jenige spieler ist!


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

Habs beim zweiten run in der Seelenschmiede das erste mal gesehen ^^


----------



## WoWFreak112 (4. Januar 2010)

Wolf-Link schrieb:


> Sagt mir wo habt ihr den Schwertgriff sehen droppen bei mir auf realm wurde es bisher nur in grube gedroppt sagen alle ich frag mich daher ob es nur grube oder die anderen inis gibt.
> 
> Thx für Antworten in voraus



Füg mal die Option nirgends hinzu^^


----------



## Vrocas (4. Januar 2010)

WoWFreak112 schrieb:


> Füg mal die Option nirgends hinzu^^



Wie wärs mit garnicht voten...??


----------



## Jemira (4. Januar 2010)

noch nie droppen sehn, und bin regelmäßig drin, sehn zwar manchmal im AH aber da ist er mir eindeutig zu teuer.


----------



## Schmeedt (4. Januar 2010)

Ich gehöre leider auch zu den traurigen die das Teil noch nie droppen gesehen haben! =(
Dabei würde die Klinge meinem Jäger gut stehen! =D


----------



## addyy09 (4. Januar 2010)

bei mir ist der schwertgriff in seelenschmiede beim ERSTEN mob gedroppt und hba habs bekommen und wurde geflamt, weil ich hexer bin und das angeblich nicht brauche, was aber nicht gestimmt hat.


----------



## Bjizzel (4. Januar 2010)

2x droppen sehen, beide Male in der Grube.


----------



## sarika (4. Januar 2010)

habs in allen drei inis schon droppen sehen, natürlich nur auf hero. leider hab ich ihn nur einmal abbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## budni (4. Januar 2010)

also ich hab ihn heute zum zweiten mal gesehen. in der grube von saronn. und am patchday in den hallen der reflexion.

PS: Hab ihn bekommen als ich ihn zum ersten mal droppen sehen hab. *grins*


----------



## Parkway (6. Januar 2010)

gestern in HDR hero beim 2t boss gedroppt.
Hexe gats gewonnen und wollts in der grp verkaufen -.-


----------



## Stevesteel (6. Januar 2010)

noch nie und zum Glück braucht den mein Main nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeneus (6. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe ihn noch NIE droppen sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde es aber echt *******, dass JEDER darauf Bedarf würfelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die meisten verkaufen ihn dann und die, die die Waffe wirklich brauchen sind angeschmiert. Immerhin gibt es die Gier funktion nicht umsonst. Und wenn jemand das Argument bringt: "Aber ich darf Bedarf würfeln, ich brauch das Geld!!!", dann kann ich nur sagen: Ihr würfelt auf die WAFFE bedarf, nicht auf das Geld! Zum Schluss möchte ichnoch sagen, dass ich SEHR WOHL weiß, dass das nur ein Spiel ist und mir das im RL nichts bringt, aber solche *****löcher versauen einem eben das Spiel


----------



## VILOGITY (6. Januar 2010)

1x Grube vor ca. ner Woche
1x Seelenschmiede gestern.

Wer hats gestern bekommen.......das Mädchen (Frau von nem RL Freund von mir)
Die sollte Lotto spielen, in ICC10er hat sie das Schwert, die Axt bekommen und die Schuhe.
Naja, sie war auch neben den Tank#s der einzigste Plattenträger ^^

Aber schon geil, 1x ICC und 2 neue Waffen plus TOP Schuhe und 3 Tage später den Griff.

Aber hey was reg ich mich auf, ich hab ja auch 1 Tag nach dem Patch die Axt aus ICC 25er bekommen ^^


----------



## The-Quila (6. Januar 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Die droppen in Hero den drei neuen inis bei den bossen zu irgend was um die 1%



hat nix mit bossen zu tun. ich hab mein quel'delar vom trash beim anfangsevent von hdr. aber auch nur deswegen, wei wir nach dem ersten boss n paarmal beim trash gestorben sind und ihn mehrfach gemacht haben.


----------



## schmetti (6. Januar 2010)

2X selber bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  beide Behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und beide in Grube Gedropt


----------



## Zuckerbub (6. Januar 2010)

Bin auch wirklich Täglich in den Inzen und hab das Teil noch nie droppen sehn.

Könnt Ihr mir einen Gefallen machen und mal sagen wie so die Preise sind dafür auf euren Servern?

Besten Dank und Gruss


----------



## Slush (6. Januar 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> 2X selber bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm ... wieviel Gold hast du? oder is der auf deinem Server einfach nix mehr wert ^^ .. Weil ich finde Items sind ersetzbar ... die bekomsmde heutzutage eh recht fix durch die totgenurften Inis ... da nehm ich lieber die für 2 Schwertgriff sinds bei uns aufm server ca 30k Gold ;> und genieße erstma nicht mehr farmen zu müssen ^^


----------



## Iaido (6. Januar 2010)

Seelenschmiede hero, irgendwo zwischen dem 1. und 2. Boss.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Januar 2010)

noch gar nicht...


----------



## Haas3 (6. Januar 2010)

headache84 schrieb:


> Bei mir droppte er in der Grube.....
> 
> 20 Minuten später war er im AH
> 
> weitere 20 Minuten später war ich 16.000 Gold reicher ^^




Sowas hasse ich wie die Pest, ich finde der Schwertgriff sollte *bop* sein!


----------



## Slow0110 (6. Januar 2010)

2 Mal hab ich ihn in der Grube bekommen.
1 Mal hab ich ihn in den Hallen droppen sehen.


----------



## Elenenedh (6. Januar 2010)

Nirgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timewarp85 (6. Januar 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> was alle den griff habe wollen ist doch eh nur ne 245 itemlv waffen soweit ich weiß...



Mal drüber nachgedacht das mit dem Schwertgriff auch ne Questreihe zusammenhängt und manche Leute diese Questreihe einfach nur machen wollen?
Klar sind die XXK Gold verlockend und ja ich bin dauerblank, aber ich würd den nich verkaufen, einfach allein schon wegen der QReihe ;-)

thx a lot


----------



## Slush (6. Januar 2010)

also bei mir wars auch 1 ma in der Grube ... haben davor den ganzen Trash gecleart und hatten eig die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben naja dann is der Schwertriff beim Garfrost gedroppt und ich roll ne 3 xD 98roll hat gewonnen


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (6. Januar 2010)

die droppen bei gidf.de


----------



## Maxam (6. Januar 2010)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Seelenschmiede.
> 
> Erster Tag, erste Inni, erster Mop....
> 
> Kumpel bekommen, seid dem nie wieder gesehen^^


 2 Mir wars nach der 3. Grp glaub ich hätte ich damals gewusst das der soviel gold wert ist  Scheiß auf mein neues Schwert ist zwar schöner als ein Titanstahlzerstörer aber  die 245 Platten und so hätte ich mir von dem Geld kaufen das Mammut Juwe skillen  und Fliegen!


----------



## Slush (6. Januar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> die droppen bei gidf.de



du kannst ja ma "lustig" googeln ... schätz ma da is dein kommi net dabei ... schreib was zum topic oder lass deine unqualifizierten Kommentare


----------



## Carlor1337 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ihn gestern in den Hallen der Reflexion droppen sehen, bei der ersten gruppe trashmobs nach dem ersten "kleinen" boss


----------



## Aku T. (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ihn letzten Freitag in der Seelenschmiede gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt läuft mein DK-Tank mit einem sehr stylischen und passenden 2-Hand-Schwert herum. 

Viel Glück euch


----------



## Maror der Superschami (6. Januar 2010)

7 mal dropen sehen in hdr und immer kein würfelglück gehabt.
Shit happenz ;(


----------



## Bren McGuire (6. Januar 2010)

Seelenschmiede, erster Tag, erster Mob. 

Dann hat's etwas gedauert, aber schließlich ist er gleich zwei mal in der Grube von Saron gedroppt. Den zweiten Drop hab ich dann auch bekommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und gestern dann wieder in der Seelenschmiede gesehen.


----------



## VsFs (6. Januar 2010)

Wie wärs mit; Noch gar nicht.


----------



## Axord (6. Januar 2010)

... hmm hab jetzt schon etliche Male die neuen ICC HC abgeklappert, den Griff aber hab ich noch nie droppen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, man muss halt ein Lucker sein um ihn überhaupt zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Axinos


----------



## StrangeFabs (6. Januar 2010)

Grube von Saron, Skelettsklaven an dem Abend bevor der Hotfix mit den Skelettsklaven kam gefarmt (naja beim 3. Pull hats gedroppt also mehr Glück als Farmen). War ich erleichtert. Hätte es aber wohl an dem Abend noch paar mal versuchen sollen anstatt die Quest zu machen ^^


----------



## Snorry (6. Januar 2010)

erst einmal gesehen...in grube...seitdem nie wieder

und da soll die droprate schon angehoben worden sein? wtf


----------



## StrangeFabs (6. Januar 2010)

Snorry schrieb:


> erst einmal gesehen...in grube...seitdem nie wieder
> 
> und da soll die droprate schon angehoben worden sein? wtf


Von <1% auf 1-2% wie jeder epische Zone-Drop halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linkin85 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich vermisse die möglichkeit garnicht -.-


----------



## Teraluna (6. Januar 2010)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> fehlt nirgends


 Nirgends fehlt Wirklich!

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Vrocas (6. Januar 2010)

omg... Wie wärs mit einfach garnicht voten??

Lesen>>denken>>lesen>>mutti fragen>>denken>>posten


----------



## palabexx (6. Januar 2010)

1x am patch tag in hdr, danach nie wieder...


----------



## Milkoh (7. Januar 2010)

Grube von Saron, ist aber auch logisch, dort gibt es die meisten Trash Mobs, daher eine häufigere Chance, dass er droppt. 
Ich hatte irgendwann mal kurz vor Weihnachten erst überhaupt von dem Griff gehört. Na toll, dachte wieder so nen Ding worum alles ein supergewese machen und Du eh nicht bekommst. 
Per Dungeonfinder in der Grube gelandet, mit einem Tankpaladin der nicht mal eben warten wollte bis ich auf Healspec war...na dolle Sache gleich am Anfang Anregen brauchen um den Kerl am Leben zu halten, dann irgendwann droppte dieser Griff. Ich schaue erst mal was alle machen, jeder nat. Bedarf, machte ich auch also auch. 

Und ich hab gewonnen. Der Tankpaladin hat mich dann übelst beschimpft von wegen, es wäre ein Frechheit, er würde mich hier ja nur durchziehen und so und ich solle ihm den Griff geben etc. 
Naja was soll ich sagen... der Typ leavte dann nach dem Trash und ich habe kurz ans verkaufen gedacht mich dann aber für die Questreihe entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist in meinen Augen halt ein Item, das man nur einmal bekommt. Was besonderes eben. 


Milkoh


----------



## Andoral1990 (7. Januar 2010)

Wolf-Link schrieb:


> Sagt mir wo habt ihr den Schwertgriff sehen droppen bei mir auf realm wurde es bisher nur in grube gedroppt sagen alle ich frag mich daher ob es nur grube oder die anderen inis gibt.
> 
> Thx für Antworten in voraus





es fehlt die  option "garnicht" mir blieb es bis her vergönnt das teil droppen zu sehen


----------



## Heynrich (7. Januar 2010)

2 mal bisher droppen sehen. einma grube, einma HDR .. waren mit 5 gildies und einem random da ... der random gewinnt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (7. Januar 2010)

Nie dafür bei nem Kumpel beim ersten mal Grube mit Main danach mit Twink in Seelenschmiede dort droppte er auch wieder... Und ja er hat beide bekommen Oo


----------



## Icejumper (7. Januar 2010)

...welcher Griff ???
Ich bin echt täglich drinnen, aber den Griff hab ich noch *nie* gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
Gibts den überhaupt ??


----------



## Timewarp85 (7. Januar 2010)

Icejumper schrieb:


> ...welcher Griff ???
> Ich bin echt täglich drinnen, aber den Griff hab ich noch *nie* gesehen
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich gibt es den NICHT!! Die leute hier stecken alle mit Blizzard unter eine Decke...Das ganze ist ne riesen große Intrige gegen Dich xD

Ne, mal im ernst. Hab den leider auch noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen.

Time


----------



## U96SQ1 (7. Januar 2010)

Hab den Griff am ersten Tag des Patches, als ich mit Stamm alle 3 Inis am Stück gemacht haben, ihn je einmal in jeder Ini dropen sehen (1x beim Würfeln Glück gehabt). Danach allerding hab ich ihn nicht mehr dropen sehen in keiner der inis.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (7. Januar 2010)

Einmal droppen sehen, am Freitag nach dem Patch. *In der Grube*. Und gewonnen.

Hab dann die Quest gemacht (am gleichen Tag) und seit dem nie mehr droppen sehen.

Und ich mache die am Wochenende mit 3 80ern alle drei und das täglich. Unter der Woche
mache ich die leider kaum. Keine Zeit.

Aber im Urlaub und an Weihnachten hab ich die auch bis zum erbrechen gefarmt. Nie wieder
gesehen das Ding. 

Bei uns im AH sind die billigsten für 28 K drin. 

Übrigens ein Schwachsinnspreis da in ICC 10 ein ähnliches Schwert droppt und in ICC 25 der 
gleiche eine Hammer-Axt. 
Das gilt jetzt natürlich nur für DKs, Krieger und Palas.


----------



## Paxter (7. Januar 2010)

am dienstag hab ich das teil zum erstern mal droppen sehen (grube hc) und auch gleich mit ner 34 beim würfeln gewonnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (7. Januar 2010)

Bis jetzt immer noch nicht gedropt. Täglich in allen 3 inis drin. In Grube werden alle Trashis die dort Existieren umgenatzt aber trotzdem kein Griff in sichtweite. Kenne das ding eigentlich nur aus dem AH


----------



## pandap (7. Januar 2010)

erster tag 2 x hinternander bei einer welle in hdr
seitdem nie wieder gesehen 

ich such allerdings auch nicht danach, habs gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Januar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Von <1% auf 1-2% wie jeder epische Zone-Drop halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann ich wiederum kaum glauben. Diese komischen epischen Heal-Leder-Armschienen oder
der epische Dolch droppen bei mir fast jedes Mal rnd. Vom Schwertgriff jedoch keine Spur.
Also entweder haben diese Epics einen entscheidend höhere Droprate als der Griff, oder ich einfach
nur unverschämtes Pech.


----------



## Dennise (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Hab den Schwertgriff bis jetzt einmal in der Grube von Saron auf dem Weg zum Geiselfürsten dropen gesehen! Bei mir am Server ist der Griff zwischen 15k und 50k im AH zu finden! Ist mir eindeutig zu teuer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (7. Januar 2010)

Hab ich noch nie dropen sehen. War mit beiden Chars schön öfters in den Inis.


----------



## Dennise (7. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist der griff bei meinem Druiden vor ca. 20 Minuten in der Grube von Saron gedropp!


----------



## Captain Mosh (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hab den Griff einmal in der Grube droppen sehen und ihn dann bekommen! Das Schwert für den Krieger ist richtig geil, aber von der Questreihe hatte ich eindeutig mehr erwartet. 15k Gold würd ich dafür nicht ausgeben...


----------



## Ultimo01 (7. Januar 2010)

Ca 30x Alle 3 Innis gewesen nur 1x In HDR droppen shen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (7. Januar 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> omg... Wie wärs mit einfach garnicht voten??
> 
> Lesen>>denken>>lesen>>mutti fragen>>denken>>posten




Wie soll man dann in der Umfrage ne warscheinlichkeit erkennen können . Fang du erstmal an zu denken.


----------



## Natar (7. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Wie soll man dann in der Umfrage ne warscheinlichkeit erkennen können . Fang du erstmal an zu denken.



ab wann ist eine umfrage repräsentativ:
das hängt davon ab, wie groß deine Grundgesamtheit ist. Bei über 100.000 ist es immer 400 (bei 95,5%iger Sicherheit). Bei unter 100.000 wird das Ganze so berechnet:

n = (t^2*p*q)/e^2

wobei

n = Stichprobengröße
t = zulässiger Fehlerbereich (t = 1 = 68,3% Sicherheit, t = 2 = 95,5% Sicherheit und t = 3 = 99,7% Sicherheit)
p = Anteil der Elemente in der Stichprobe, welche die Merkmalsausprägung aufweisen
q = Anteil der Elemente in der Stichprobe, welche die Merkmalsausprägung nichtuafweisen (wobei für p und q meistens je 50 % angenommen wird dh 50*50)
e = Genauigkeit (zB 5 %)

[quelle]hier

edit: vollkommen am thema vorbei sry
edit2: aber +1 gnihihi


----------



## TillL. (7. Januar 2010)

bei mir war es gestern in HdR-Hero.
konnte es kaum glauben hab einfach mal zwischen zwei mobs am anfang gelootet und war erstmal total irretiert sowie die anderen auch.
alle bedarf und ich hab gewonnen. darauf hin sind wir erstmal gewiped^^

questreihe gleich gemacht und seit gestern abend halb 12 bin ich stolzer besitzer der waffe


----------



## Reaper13 (7. Januar 2010)

Nabend,habs einmal droppen sehen,waren alle random und der Tank wollte ganzen Trash in Grube machen.Doch der Heiler war damit nicht einverstanden und so hat der Tank geleavt,anschließend kam durch den Dungeonfinder ein neuer Tank und sofort beim ersten Mob droppte der Schwertgriff leider nicht bekommen,sondern der Hunter:Meine Lieblingsklasse /ironie off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Reaper


----------



## superspark (7. Januar 2010)

Verkaufe einen Schwertgriff für 17K nur für Horde !!!

bei Interesse pn an mich der Erste bekommt den Griff 3.3.1.deins


----------



## dragonfire1803 (7. Januar 2010)

superspark schrieb:


> Verkaufe einen Schwertgriff für 17K nur für Horde !!!
> 
> bei Interesse pn an mich der Erste bekommt den Griff 3.3.1.deins


Echt sowas verstehe ich garnicht. Da droppt ein epischer gegenstand mal alle 1000 Gegner oder so und es landet gleich im AH. Wenn es keiner so richtig braucht und alle Gier machen kann ich es ja noch verstehen. Aber need machen und es jemanden der es brauch damit wegzuwürfeln und hinterher für irrwitzige Preise reinzustellen. sry aber das finde ich eine absolute sauerei. Das ist nicht besser als ein ninjalooter !!!!
Jeder denkt nur noch an seinen eigenen Arsch und sowas wie Ehre gibts nicht. So macht ihr euch selbst das Spiel kaputt


----------



## Rondinn (7. Januar 2010)

Noch nie gesehn...... Ich fürchte bleibt auch dabei, so mies wie die droprate is^^


----------



## Tahult (7. Januar 2010)

2x in der Grube gesehen. Ziemlich zum Anfang, als die Instanzen neu hinzugekommen sind. Beim Trash vor Ick & Krick. Beim 2. Mal hab ich ihn dann gewonnen. Meine Shadow hat sich gefreut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danach aber auch nie wieder gesehen. Außer im AH...zu völlig utopischen Preisen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

